# Would you recommend training here??



## lonewof0323 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hello everyone I was wanting to get into Kung Fu but  we don't have very many places close by.  There is a place here in town that teaches Wing Chun and I was wanting to see what peoples opinions were on this school.  Here's the website www.nwckungfu.cmasdirect.com

Thank you to anyone who answers me.


----------



## Marnetmar (Dec 13, 2017)

I can't really say anything useful because the site gives nothing to go off of, but schools that teach a million different arts tend to be mediocre to bad in quality

Edit:

For what it's worth I took a look at their Facebook page and they do seem like a friendly bunch that don't take themselves too seriously, so I imagine it'd be fun to train there.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 13, 2017)

Marnetmar said:


> I can't really say anything useful because the site gives nothing to go off of, but schools that teach a million different arts tend to be mediocre to bad in quality
> 
> Edit:
> 
> For what it's worth I took a look at their Facebook page and they do seem like a friendly bunch that don't take themselves too seriously, so I imagine it'd be fun to train there.


I got an entirely different view from their site. The website gave a decent amount of info, and they seem to specialize specifically in nei wai kung fu and tai chi. The main instructor has degrees in a couple different arts, but there's no indication he actually teaches those, or that the other instructors share those rankings/styles.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 14, 2017)

No idea I've never trained there, go down there yourself and see what you think


----------



## KPM (Dec 14, 2017)

lonewof0323 said:


> Hello everyone I was wanting to get into Kung Fu but  we don't have very many places close by.  There is a place here in town that teaches Wing Chun and I was wanting to see what peoples opinions were on this school.  Here's the website www.nwckungfu.cmasdirect.com
> 
> Thank you to anyone who answers me.




Sounds hocky as hell to me!   I don't think they actually teach Wing Chun.  It just looks like they have rolled up Wing Chun into this "Nei Wei Chia"....which seems to be a  conglomerate of many things.   And anyone that lists themselves as  "10th degree Grandmaster" always sends up red flags for me!   But hey!  They may be doing some good stuff and some good training!  I just wouldn't expect it to actually be "classical" Wing Chun!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 14, 2017)

I agree with KPM. There's no indication that the school teaches any Wing Chun. Their history states that the head instructor's instructor studied some Wing Chun, but not that he passed any of that knowledge on or that the art makes up any of the curriculum. Supposedly Wing Chun was one of the component arts which went into Nei Wei Chia, but the claimed history seems ... questionable.

(Just off the bat, how does it make sense for someone to be promoted to the rank of "founder", especially for an art which supposedly was created 74 years previously?)

The instructor's instructor, Larry Sanders, seems have made questionable claims himself. We don't do fraudbusting at MartialTalk, but you can read an investigation of some of Sanders' claims here.

None of this is to say that this is necessarily a bad school. The instructor, Dan Suchon, might be a perfectly fine instructor of their version of Tai Chi (although it's unclear where his instructor's training in the art came from) and "Nei Wei Chia" (whatever the actual history of the art). Just don't expect any classical WC. (Given the misuse of terminology and the questionable lineage, I would also be skeptical of whether what they teach is any sort of authentically Chinese art, but that doesn't mean it isn't a perfectly cromulent martial art in its own right.)


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 14, 2017)

My review of the website left me without a good feeling for this one.  That’s just my spidey sense tingling.  I could be wrong.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 14, 2017)

The most I see as to Wing Chun they teach what Bruce Lee taught when first coming to the US, Jun Fan. Though Jun Fan Gung Fu is good it is incomplete as Wing Chun goes. It also seems from the website it is a part of Nei Wei Chia and not Wing Chun specifically. What they teach may well be good but it will be some wc aspects and not the system of wc.


----------



## Cephalopod (Dec 14, 2017)

Hey lonewolf, I did a quick search for Clute, TX, and came up with a possible alternative.
Wah Lum kung fu, seems to be a mantis style. I couldn't find a site for the TX school but the other US sites seem pretty legit classical kung fu.

I sense what the others are alluding to, a vague whiff of inauthentic cultishness, when I look up the NWC stuff.  Just a feeling I get. You could possibly join the school and learn a great deal but that 70s throwback "kung fu is an asian superpower" stuff will rub off on you in the end. Not good.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 14, 2017)

On the other hand, the instructor also purports to be a "grandmaster" in Tantric Yoga. Hopefully he doesn't teach that in the kid's classes.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 14, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> On the other hand, the instructor also purports to be a "grandmaster" in Tantric Yoga. Hopefully he doesn't teach that in the kid's classes.


It does beg the question: how do you earn rank or get certified to teach that?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 14, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> It does beg the question: how do you earn rank or get certified to teach that?



I could post video, but this isn't that sort of forum...


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 15, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> I could post video, but this isn't that sort of forum...


I almost took away my "funny" rating on Tony's post, so I could put two of them here.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 15, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> I could post video, but this isn't that sort of forum...


Do you have any links to forums which are of that sort? Asking for a friend...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 15, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Do you have any links to forums which are of that sort? Asking for a friend...



I could post some, but then I'd have to ban myself.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 15, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> I could post some, but then I'd have to ban myself.


You should probably shun yourself, just for considering it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 15, 2017)

Grandmasterhood in tantric yoga is bestowed through a popular vote.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 15, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> Grandmasterhood in tantric yoga is bestowed through a popular vote.


That seems like the fairest way to determine it.


----------



## lonewof0323 (Dec 15, 2017)

Marnetmar said:


> I can't really say anything useful because the site gives nothing to go off of, but schools that teach a million different arts tend to be mediocre to bad in quality
> 
> Edit:
> 
> For what it's worth I took a look at their Facebook page and they do seem like a friendly bunch that don't take themselves too seriously, so I imagine it'd be fun to train there.


Thank you for answering me and no I want a legit place to train.  I just don't know much about kung fu I boxed but now that im older 44 i would like to learn a tma but something easy on the knees and I read where wing chun was easy on the knees.  once again thank you


----------



## lonewof0323 (Dec 15, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> I got an entirely different view from their site. The website gave a decent amount of info, and they seem to specialize specifically in nei wai kung fu and tai chi. The main instructor has degrees in a couple different arts, but there's no indication he actually teaches those, or that the other instructors share those rankings/styles.


Thank you so it sounds to me than my be McDojo


----------



## lonewof0323 (Dec 15, 2017)

Cephalopod said:


> Hey lonewolf, I did a quick search for Clute, TX, and came up with a possible alternative.
> Wah Lum kung fu, seems to be a mantis style. I couldn't find a site for the TX school but the other US sites seem pretty legit classical kung fu.
> 
> I sense what the others are alluding to, a vague whiff of inauthentic cultishness, when I look up the NWC stuff.  Just a feeling I get. You could possibly join the school and learn a great deal but that 70s throwback "kung fu is an asian superpower" stuff will rub off on you in the end. Not good.


----------



## lonewof0323 (Dec 15, 2017)

Thank you to everyone that answered me I really appriciate yall taking the time to help me out and keep m form joining a McDojo.  I boxed and did it just for fun and to stay in shape but at 44 i would like to learn a tma.  I always loved kung fu but I don't know anything about it thats why i came on here. Cethlapod thank you for the respone and yes at one time wah lum kung fu northetn mantis was out here.  from what I herd the sifu was very good but unfourtunetly he moved to austin.  Not much to choose from out here where im at.  4 tkd schools one bjj school and the nai wai chia place.  I found a place in sugarland that from the reviews ive seen is a very good kung fu place they teach san da, southern fist and shaolin.  I woluld have really loved to have learned northern mantis a friend of mine trained there for a long time and he's really good at it.  hes a prison guard and has used a few times to keep himself safe.  once again thank you very much to everyone that replied to me.  avoided this place and i think i found a really good place to start training.  Thank you


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 15, 2017)

lonewof0323 said:


> Thank you to everyone that answered me I really appriciate yall taking the time to help me out and keep m form joining a McDojo.  I boxed and did it just for fun and to stay in shape but at 44 i would like to learn a tma.  I always loved kung fu but I don't know anything about it thats why i came on here. Cethlapod thank you for the respone and yes at one time wah lum kung fu northetn mantis was out here.  from what I herd the sifu was very good but unfourtunetly he moved to austin.  Not much to choose from out here where im at.  4 tkd schools one bjj school and the nai wai chia place.  I found a place in sugarland that from the reviews ive seen is a very good kung fu place they teach san da, southern fist and shaolin.  I woluld have really loved to have learned northern mantis a friend of mine trained there for a long time and he's really good at it.  hes a prison guard and has used a few times to keep himself safe.  once again thank you very much to everyone that replied to me.  avoided this place and i think i found a really good place to start training.  Thank you


Awesome, good for you. If they teach sanda, that could be a sign that they pressure test/it's not a mcdojo.


----------



## lonewof0323 (Dec 15, 2017)

kempodisciple said:


> Awesome, good for you. If they teach sanda, that could be a sign that they pressure test/it's not a mcdojo.


yes sir that's one thing i liked they do full sparring in the san da class and the kung fu classes as well so its not just forms you get real live action.  and thank you for supporting me in my new venture thank you very much


----------



## Bino TWT (Jan 12, 2018)

a 10th Degree "Grandmaster" who refers to himself as Si-Gung... smdh...

After reading through their website, I call ********.

They aren't that far from me... maybe I should disguise myself as a student and go check them out lmao.


----------



## lonewof0323 (Jan 13, 2018)

Bino TWT said:


> a 10th Degree "Grandmaster" who refers to himself as Si-Gung... smdh...
> 
> After reading through their website, I call ********.
> 
> They aren't that far from me... maybe I should disguise myself as a student and go check them out lmao.


LOL few people have told me the same thing


----------



## geezer (Jan 14, 2018)

Bino TWT said:


> They aren't that far from me... maybe I should disguise myself as *a student....*.



I don't know, Bino. With that beard of yours it might be kinda hard to impersonate an eight-year old!


----------

